# MF 135 3 cylinder gas, won't start



## stevewel

Hello, I have been having issues with my MF 135 3 cylinder gas tractor all summer, it died while idling in the field, I thought maybe it ran out of fuel, but there was plenty of fuel in tank. Neutral safety switch is good, the tractor continues to turn over, I have replaced the ignition switch, distributor cap, points, and spark plugs, no change, just continues to turn over without firing up. There is spark at the points, spark at each of the plugs, in fact the spark at the plugs is the same with the old plugs and new plugs. I've tried starter fluid to the carb., but no help. It seems to be getting gas into the carb, yet it continues to have weeds grow up around it because I can't get it started.

There isn't alot to these tractors, anyone else have any ideas to make this thing fire and run?


----------



## bbirder

Two questions Steve,
Does it have a compression release that may be stuck?

Have you tried pulling it to start? This may spin it faster.


----------



## stevewel

I have thought about a pull start, but its in a rough field, across a drainage creek and I don't have a truck to drive to it or another tractor to use, its in a rough spot to get to, but that is something I've thought about.

I'm barely a novice at this mechanic stuff, what do you mean by compression release?

I've also replaced the coil, but no change. Plugs are dry, not wet. Is it a good idea to use starter fluid or gas into the spark plug hole? My understanding is that starter fluid could cause more damage, but just something I have thought about.


----------



## bbirder

Steve,
Being a gas engine you probably don't have a compression release. It's used on a diesel to allow the engine to crank faster before starting. You have fire and fuel (although if not firing your plugs should be wet). Does the choke work? Throttle linkage? Have you checked air breather to see that it is not restricted in any way You mentioned that you changed the points. Did you check *timing*? It might be worth your while to purchase a service manual for this tractor. You can download them from several places online. Google it. I would try a small shot of starting fluid in one cylinder and see if it pops.:usa:


----------



## EdF

I suspect that you are not getting fuel to the engine. Try spraying some starting fluid down the air cleaner while someone is cranking the engine.


----------



## stevewel

*backfire only*

Alright, I tried starter fluid and carb. cleaner into the carb while cranking, only backfires, won't start. I tried gas into the cylinders with no other success. It just continues to crank, what could be another step in making sure the carb is getting gas correctly? I know the line to the carb is flowing, or at least its flowing when I disconnect it to check it.


----------



## Fedup

I have seen 135's with an anti dieseling valve in the carb. It shuts off fuel through the main jet when the ignition is turned off. These units can fail without notice and give exactly the symptoms you described. Maybe your tractor has such a devise, maybe not, but it's worth looking at. The last one I saw that failed in the field as you described, I removed the unit, tested it with 12 volts and determined it wasn't working. Not having a replacement I simply took a pair of side cutters and cut the tip off the stem, reinstalled it, and the tractor fired right up. It's been that way ever since with no ill effects. Have you tried taking the air intake hose and pipe off the carb, and stuffing a rag partially soaked in gas into the carb throat and trying to start it on that? I find that more effective than ether or carb cleaner. If it won't at least fire on that, you better go back through the spark and timing routine.


----------



## TominDallas

It sounds like I've had the same experience with the solenoid valve that Fedup's had. On one I found a hard crusty deposits holding the plunger extended and not allowing it to move freely. I scraped and cleaned it and got it working again. I had another with a similar condition and like him I snipped the end of the plunger off and left the wire disconnected. If that's what you've got happening, you'll be getting fuel into the carb but it'll never enter the jet and that would explain the dry plugs. Aside from making sure the valve is moving freely, you might need to insure it's getting system voltage when the ignition is on.


----------



## stevewel

So, if its a timing issue...I'm ignorant...what needs done?


----------



## bbirder

stevewel said:


> So, if its a timing issue...I'm ignorant...what needs done?


This might be a good $20 investment for you.


http://www.repairmanual.com/product/massey-ferguson-mf135-mf150-mf165-tractor-manual-mf-27/


----------

